# Show off your setup for the 20/21 season



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

20/21 snowboarding setup


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

deagol said:


> 20/21 snowboarding setup


Wot, no helmet? ?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

First Call 151, Slush Slasher 151, First Call 162, Tracer 161, Pencil plus 164. With Burton Genesis X and Flux XF to swap around.

If I have to save space I'll leave the Slush Slasher and First call 162 at home.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope I'm wrong, but I won't be buying a pass or any new gear. I'll be lucky if my house ain't foreclosed by then.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

freshy said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I won't be buying a pass or any new gear. I'll be lucky if my house ain't foreclosed by then.


Let's hope we can ride next season. If we can't it's going to be really bad for other reasons than not touching snow


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bought this season, but got delivered only few days before the lockdown i.e. have not yet ridden it... I'll count that as 20/21 deck.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Picked up a Lib Greenest, ordered a Moss Mini Long, might buy a Stranda Descender split.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

As of now for brand new gear I have; 2020 Huck Knife, 2020 Flux DS bindings, Ride Triad boots, and Volcom LO goretex pants and some Neff Ripper Mittens.

Waiting on delivery (mail here normally takes a month, probably much longer now) Volcom Resin Jacket, Volcom Guch Pants and a second pair of Ride Triads.

Thinking about grabbing a Party Platter or Bataleon Surfer if prices get as low as i think they will.

(stock pics for fun)


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Freeride/carve/powder:

Endeavor Archetype 160W 2020
Amplid Pentaquark 158 2020
Korua Cafe Racer 159 2020
Yes Optimistic 154 2019
Amplid Unw8 163 2019 (2020 geometry) missing here as the season ended abruptly while my cousin wanted to test it, it’s in his place.








All mountain/all mountain-freestyle:

Capita Mercury 2020 157
Capita Kazu 2019 157
Capita Asymulator 2020 156
Yes PYL 160W 2019 (still not sure if to unwrap it, test it and resell it, my quiver has changed a lot this year)
Yes the Greats 2019 156 (I know I should sell it as my friend has bought my 2019 154 I can ride but it’s hard to part with it)
Rossignol One LF 157 2018 (rock board)









Bindings:
Rome Katanas L/XL 2019
Nitro Machine M 2020
Union Falcor M 2019
Union Falcor M 2020 (I’ve read the new ankle strap is stiffer)

Boots:
Adidas Tactical 2018 10 US
Adidas Tactical 2019 9,5 US


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

deagol said:


> 20/21 snowboarding setup


May be Analog should revisit this theme?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@Yeahti87 

Lighten up, buy a party board  

But that's one awesome collection of boards, that Cafe Racer is a smick looking board


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> @Yeahti87
> 
> Lighten up, buy a party board
> 
> But that's one awesome collection of boards, that Cafe Racer is a smick looking board


Optimistic in 154 is a party board for me ? It’s really playful on the nose and floats great. I’ve just flexed them all and barring the stiff tail it’s like 6,5/10 flex.
I’ve put low intermediates on it and they had no issues working on their first scarves.

Right now I’m more into expanding the quiver (with some reductions ofc, mostly in the all mountain part) with something like Korua Trench Digger, a 10 m sidecut carver. Endeavor Alpha 160W would also match the gang hah

Everything here is subject to change depending on new boards/sizing up the existing ones.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Currently sitting on:

2020 Slush Slasher 151
2018 Ride Berzerker 156
2020 Signal Disruptor 156
2018 Capita Kazu Pro 157
2019 Lib Tech T Rice Pro 157W
2019 Signal Omni 162

The two 156’s are on the chopping block. Hoping to get rid of both and get a 2020 Endeavor Ranger 158. FWIW everything was bought/traded for second hand besides the two Signal boards and the Slush Slasher. And the Signal boards I got 2 for 1 due to a mess up on their end that they said “oh well” about lol. Was crazy lucky there.

Flux DS, Union Force, and Burton Mission are the bindings I rotate through.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Freeride/carve/powder:
> 
> Endeavor Archetype 160W 2020
> Amplid Pentaquark 158 2020
> ...


How do you like the Kazu? I traded for mine RIGHT before the shut down, never got it up. Pretty stoked about it though. I’m hoping it’ll just fill a spot as my go-to powder day board.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

*Boards, Left to right:*


Weston Pow Surfer 57
Moss Wing Swallow 149
Moss Swallow 162
Rome Blur 162 (technically an Anthem LTD, but it's a reskinned Blur)
Weston Backwoods Splitboard 163
Dupraz D1 6' +










Not pictured: United Shapes Cadet 162 I decided to sell next season. Blur may also get swapped out for something that's more a hybrid between Cadet and Blur. Maybe a United Shapes Orbit 57 or Korua Stealth 63.

*Bindings*

NOW Pilot, medium
NOW Drive, medium
+ 2 pairs of NOW Tool-less Kingpin for easy swaps
Spark / Burton Frankenbinder, medium Surge base plate, Arc highbacks, large Burton hammockstrap with doubletake hardware

Might have some binding consolidation, just picked up a set of Karakoram Connect R on sale... if I like them, I'll probably sell the Pilots and the Sparks.

*Boots*

Adidas Tactical Lexicon size 10
Thirtytwo TM2 XLT Jones variant

TM2 XLT may get swapped out for K2 Aspects. Good-riding boot but so stupidly fucking heavy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Bought this season, but got delivered only few days before the lockdown i.e. have not yet ridden it... I'll count that as 20/21 deck.


Weird,.. pic shows in quoted reply but not in your op. ?‍♂
(...I _REALLY_ need to update my IOS. LOL.) ?

Nice ride.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevrog21 said:


> How do you like the Kazu? I traded for mine RIGHT before the shut down, never got it up. Pretty stoked about it though. I’m hoping it’ll just fill a spot as my go-to powder day board.


It’s a very well-rounded board. Floats well but I wouldn’t get it as a dedicated powder board. Powder freestyle - yes.

As you have probably already noticed hand-flexing it (if you have one of the newer ones) it is mid stiff and super lightweight.

Great base glide (structure and base bevel). 
Great pop but you have to work a little for it.
Carves well, it has a dynamic feel underfoot while center-flexing and popping between the carves.
Really stable at speed.

Where it lacks for me is the width (if you Euro carve hard and don’t want to ride a duck stance on it). Note that I prefer wide boards even with my 9,5 US super reduced footprint though.
I also don’t find it particulary grippy on ice compared to the rest of the quiver. You can hang on it but due to the base being beveled 1,5 degree I can feel ‚a lag’ in the grip. I myself prefer the 90/0. Less forgiving and a bit worse glide but insta grip while tilted. It’s the same with the Mercury and probably with the Asumulator (default Capita edge tune).

Overall the Kazu is a great versatile board if you don’t ride ice that often and are not into wide boards.
P.S.
It has some funny ‚plankish’ sound when you land a little tail-heavy on a hard pack. No issue, great at jumps, just funny, I kind of like it.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> It’s a very well-rounded board. Floats well but I wouldn’t get it as a dedicated powder board. Powder freestyle - yes.
> 
> As you have probably already noticed hand-flexing it (if you have one of the newer ones) it is mid stiff and super lightweight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response.

And yea, I’m definitely not a dude that needs to be on a wide all the time. In fact my favorite board to ride right now has a narrower waist.

And as for the dedicated pow board thing, at this point in time I’m unfortunately a weekend warrior. So I haven’t bothered to get a TRUE powder board yet. This is just the best-in-powder of my quiver currently, or should be at least.

I’m typically riding one of the big three on Mt. Hood, so a lot of time spent on groomers. And ice isn’t a huge issue. We get it here and there, but I wanna say in my 10+ days up this season only my last one was icy. Interesting to know though that the Kazu is less than stellar on that end.

Stoked for the board though either way. It’s definitely something a little bit different for my quiver.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> *Boards, Left to right:*
> 
> 
> Weston Pow Surfer 57
> ...


Sick collection! Thoughts on the Moss Wing Swallow 149 ?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevrog21 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response.
> 
> And yea, I’m definitely not a dude that needs to be on a wide all the time. In fact my favorite board to ride right now has a narrower waist.
> 
> ...


Kazu is still a great board and if it was wider I’d probably just base grind it to make it 90/0 and the ice grip should be on par with the e.g. the Archetype.

You say you don’t get a full powder board. The Slush Slasher should rip pow as well, shouldn’t it? This board got my interest actually. I’d like to try this 14 m sidecut. How does it carve in good snow/slush compared to the rest of your quiver?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Jkb818 said:


> Sick collection! Thoughts on the Moss Wing Swallow 149 ?


Completely different board from anything I've ever ridden before (even compared to other Mosses). In both good and bad ways.

Only got it beginning of this season and put 3-4 partial days on it, mostly because I was spending a lot of time on the Dupraz and the Moss SW62. I was planning on spending more time on it in the spring but... y'know.

It's fun. Crazy, crazy maneuverable. There's basically no edge past the back binding, so releasing turns is a snap.

Really fun in pow.. Didn't get it out in anything more than maybe 6-8 inches, but it was a blast and I'm looking forward to getting some deeper days on it.

I'm surprised how stable it is at my size. I'm 210 lbs, and typically ride 162-165s. It's not mega stable, but enough for most days. I've can comfortably cruise around a 40-50 mph on mine on groomers. I wouldn't go for landspeed records or drop big chutes on this thing, but I can handle most everyday riding pretty comfortably.

I haven't yet found the sweet spot to really lay it over on a euro carve the way I've been able to on other Mosses and my all-mountain decks. It's more front-foot driven than most other "snow surf" boards I've ridden, which tend to rely a lot more on rear foot input. I'm sure I'll figure it out, I just haven't spent enough time on it yet. Still playing around with different binding configurations.

The pop sucks due to complete lack of tail. If I lean back ever so slightly to try to tail press, I fall on my ass. But you're not buying one of these to launch sidehits, butter around, or lap the park.

High velocity speed checks are... interesting. You have to go much more front-foot heavy than on a typical board because of lack of rear edge. Biggest reason I never really opened up the throttle on it so far. I'm pretty sure it can handle me going fast, I'm not so sure that it can handle me going fast and suddenly slowing down.

I'm planning on consolidating the quiver down in the next few years. This one is a likely casualty because it's not quite versatile enough to be ridden as much as my other decks. But it's the most unique board I've ridden and definitely something I would keep lying around if I could justify maintaining a larger quiver.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have the Wing Swallow 57 and agree that it's completely different from anything I've ever ridden. I was given the opportunity to take it out on an extended demo (only instruction was "have it back by the end of March"). My initially impression was a strong dislike for it. Very strong. I couldn't understand it at all -- and I had previously ridden several different Moss boards. After about 5 or 6 runs I started to figure it out. After a couple more runs I loved it. I bought one the same day.

It's nice to find a brand that has a completely different approach to riding on the snow and a product that essentially makes you a beginner again. I closed out the season riding that and the C3 almost exclusively. At times I wished that I had gotten the 49 for a bit more playfulness, but that's where the C3 comes in.

IMO Moss boards have to be tested before you commit to them (except maybe the Swallows (from experience) and PQs (from what I've heard)). The Fluffy was also very easy/intuitive to ride. Aside from those three, they're very different from everything else I've ridden.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Kazu is still a great board and if it was wider I’d probably just base grind it to make it 90/0 and the ice grip should be on par with the e.g. the Archetype.
> 
> You say you don’t get a full powder board. The Slush Slasher should rip pow as well, shouldn’t it? This board got my interest actually. I’d like to try this 14 m sidecut. How does it carve in good snow/slush compared to the rest of your quiver?


So in complete honesty, it’s actually still in the upstairs of the garage hiding from the fiancé.

My plan was to break it out for spring riding. Find a reason to pass it by the fiancé (sell of a different board, work some OT, or whatever).

Now I could be mistaken, but I thought of it on the “good enough” in powder end. The nose and width help for sure, but I just don’t know if it’s very conducive to charging like I kinda hope my “powder” board is. I view the Slush Slasher as more of a playful screw around board.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

zc1 said:


> I have the Wing Swallow 57 and agree that it's completely different from anything I've ever ridden. I was given the opportunity to take it out on an extended demo (only instruction was "have it back by the end of March"). My initially impression was a strong dislike for it. Very strong. I couldn't understand it at all. After about 5 or 6 runs I started to figure it out. After a couple more runs I loved it. I bought one the next day.
> 
> It's nice to find a brand that has a completely different approach to riding on the snow and a product that essentially makes you a beginner again. I closed out the season riding that and the C3 almost exclusively. At times I wished that I had gotten the 49 for a bit more playfulness, but that's where the C3 comes in.
> 
> IMO Moss boards have to be tested before you commit to them (except maybe the Swallows (from experience) and PQs (from what I've heard)). The Fluffy was also very easy/intuitive to ride. Aside from those three, they're very different from everything else I've ridden.


@zc1 how much do you weigh out of curiosity? Part of me wants to buy the WS 57 and sell the 49 at start of next season, part of me just wants to see how long I can keep ride a comically "undersized" 149 cm snowboard at 210 lbs.

I definitely agree WS that it's not an immediately intuitive board. Usually I can jump on a board and figure it out within 3-4 laps. Not master it, but I get how I need to position my weight and broadly what I need to recalibrate for. Most days I've ridden the WS I've split it with another board, and feel I'll need a couple days riding it exclusively to really figure it out and unlock that sweet spot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I use my Slush Slasher in powder all the time. It's my board for the least amount of powder though. It's really good in the trees. The nose has a huge amount of surface area, and it floats pretty well. My powder boards for deeper snow are a 154 Party Wave and a 166 Tailgunner.



Yeahti87 said:


> I’d like to try this 14 m sidecut. How does it carve in good snow/slush compared to the rest of your quiver?


I love that huge sidecut. It's easier to center flex and tighten that radius than you'd expect. I liked carving hard on it on hardpack. I loved carving hard on it on softer snow and in some powder. I know Slush Slashers are play around boards, but they carve well enough to be a daily driver if that's your style.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

kimchijajonshim said:


> @zc1 how much do you weigh out of curiosity? Part of me wants to buy the WS 57 and sell the 49 at start of next season, part of me just wants to see how long I can keep ride a comically "undersized" 149 cm snowboard at 210 lbs.
> 
> I definitely agree WS that it's not an immediately intuitive board. Usually I can jump on a board and figure it out within 3-4 laps. Not master it, but I get how I need to position my weight and broadly what I need to recalibrate for. Most days I've ridden the WS I've split it with another board, and feel I'll need a couple days riding it exclusively to really figure it out and unlock that sweet spot.


@kimchijajonshim I'm 165-170 lbs. By the start of the season I should be back down to 160 lbs. I've been up as high as 190 lbs a few years back. As I lost the weight I mostly downsized my boards.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sooooo.... closed the deal on that used Rome Blur. I paid too much, but don't care. Guess what I'm going to be blasting down the mountain on?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Sooooo.... closed the deal on that used Rome Blur. I paid too much, but don't care. Guess what I'm going to be blasting down the mountain on?
> 
> View attachment 153616


Congrats! The Blur is an incredible board! Really, my favorite flex and feel out of all of my boards. You will love it! I have the 159 and the only thing I can fault it for is not being wide enough. It carves effortlessly but I can boot out on it during high angle carves at size US10. I'm about 150-155 lbs.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

dwdesign said:


> Congrats! The Blur is an incredible board! Really, my favorite flex and feel out of all of my boards. You will love it! I have the 159 and the only thing I can fault it for is not being wide enough. It carves effortlessly but I can boot out on it during high angle carves at size US10. I'm about 150-155 lbs.


Well, I wear a 9.5 and that's a 162, so I may be a little better off.

Of course you have to know that now that I've bought it, Blurs will be popping up on craigslist at several per day.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Of course you have to know that now that I've bought it, Blurs will be popping up on craigslist at several per day.


You could always just stop looking 
Congrats on the new board.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

dwdesign said:


> Congrats! The Blur is an incredible board! Really, my favorite flex and feel out of all of my boards. You will love it! I have the 159 and the only thing I can fault it for is not being wide enough. It carves effortlessly but I can boot out on it during high angle carves at size US10. I'm about 150-155 lbs.


Yep. I own a 62. 255 mm waist. I haven't had problems with size 10 Adidas Tacticals which are pretty compact, but I also own a pair of 10.5 Thirtytwo TM2 XLTs which are definitely NOT compact. First time I rode the XLTs on the Blur, I wiped out BAD booting out on a hard toe side carve. I hadn't booted out in years prior to that, and that was generally because boards 10+ years ago routinely had sub-250 mm waists.

If they made the Blur 5-10 mm wider with a cm of taper, a set of powder inserts, and a bit more aggressive camber... that'd be damn close to my dream board.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Yep. I own a 62. 255 mm waist. I haven't had problems with size 10 Adidas Tacticals which are pretty compact, but I also own a pair of 10.5 Thirtytwo TM2 XLTs which are definitely NOT compact. First time I rode the XLTs on the Blur, I wiped out BAD booting out on a hard toe side carve. I hadn't booted out in years prior to that, and that was generally because boards 10+ years ago routinely had sub-250 mm waists.
> 
> If they made the Blur 5-10 mm wider with a cm of taper, a set of powder inserts, and a bit more aggressive camber... that'd be damn close to my dream board.


There is a Blur 164 wide...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Blur is gone from their lineup next season. I'm guessing it's because Bjorn Leines left Rome and joined Cardiff. Makes me wonder if the National's days are numbered as well...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zc1 said:


> Blur is gone from their lineup next season. I'm guessing it's because Bjorn Leines left Rome and joined Cardiff. Makes me wonder if the National's days are numbered as well...


I'm sure Rome will replace it with something very similar but different name.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone have experience on the Burton Kilroy Directional? Info about it is hard to come by.

Haven’t ridden a fully camber directional board before.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Look for info on the Kilroy Custom. The Kilroy directional is an evolution of that board. Good, medium-flexing park board that's still fun outside the park.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

K


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Rossignol Sushi
> Rome Powder Division MT 157
> K2 Lineup
> Flux XF
> ...


Have you taken out the Powder Division yet, or nah?

I was ready to buy it on Rome’s website with the 40% off. Figured I’d call my local shop first and found out that they’re still open “by appointment”. They have a price matching policy.

Went in ready to buy the board but wanting to look around first. Manager was helping me out, raves about the Rome and said that he had the 153 himself. I asked about any other suggested pow boards and of course he mentioned the Sashimi. Ended up honoring the 40% off on the Sashimi as well and I wound up picking that up instead.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

K


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Yep, it's been on the hill, rode it in Japan too. Great float and very stable ride on/off pow. It's the kind of pow board you can always rely on, but it's nothing fancy.
> I bet Sashimi rides great too, was considering it for a while. I just liked the Black Ops graphics better..


Sweet. Glad you like the Pow Division, it definitely seems like a great board for what it’s supposed to do. Hopefully the Sashimi is great too and I don’t regret the decision haha

And yea, I’m not the biggest fan of the Sashimi graphics. Or Rossignol’s in general this year. But I can live with “meh” graphics if the board is sweet on the mountain.

Also a side note since you mentioned the Black Ops thing, I’m curious to see if this year’s board will be released next season and what it may look like if/when it happens.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevrog21 said:


> Sweet. Glad you like the Pow Division, it definitely seems like a great board for what it’s supposed to do. Hopefully the Sashimi is great too and I don’t regret the decision haha
> 
> And yea, I’m not the biggest fan of the Sashimi graphics. Or Rossignol’s in general this year. But I can live with “meh” graphics if the board is sweet on the mountain.
> 
> Also a side note since you mentioned the Black Ops thing, I’m curious to see if this year’s board will be released next season and what it may look like if/when it happens.


The new Black Ops is Rossignol Juggernaut, their new slopestyle twin. Agnarchy has reviewed it.

On the Sashimi - I’ve ridden one my friend owns, unfortunately too small for me in 152 with that narrow backfoot width but overall a fun board. It still floated very well in powder in that size. I had the XV and definitely a step down in aggressiveness.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Just finished setting this up, 2020 Burton flight attendant split 158 with Hitchhiker bindings.
Hopefully the travel bans are lifted by winter.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JDA said:


> Just finished setting this up, 2020 Burton flight attendant split 158 with Hitchhiker bindings.
> *Hopefully the travel bans are lifted by winter.*


Hell yeah, just got my flight credit and accomm refunded for NZ today , some whispers starting to surface about relaxing restrictions so maybe by late in the season we can hit Aus fields or even sneak across the ditch.

Nice set-up - Something to look at and tinker with for a few months. I saw my Amplid left Germany this morning and due here week after next.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> Hell yeah, just got my flight credit and accomm refunded for NZ today , some whispers starting to surface about relaxing restrictions so maybe by late in the season we can hit Aus fields or even sneak across the ditch.
> 
> Nice set-up - Something to look at and tinker with for a few months. I saw my Amplid left Germany this morning and due here week after next.


Even if the lifts don't open this year I'm good to go with this setup, just need to be allowed to travel for exercise! Next project is to get my car setup for snow camping.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m putting new gear purchases on hold, in case next snowboard season is delayed or (hopefully not) cancelled. It’s not easy since I love browsing for deals and clearance prices. 

But I’d rather hold on to my money for other things right now. My gear is perfectly dialed-in and functioning, especially since I loaded up for this 2019-20 season that got cut short.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Spring Break Slush Slasher 151 with K2 Lineup
Bataleon Party Wave 154 with K2 Lineup
Amplid Pentaquark 160 with Flux TM
Signal Tailgunner 166 with K2 Lien


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@WigMar Thoughts on Slush Slasher vs Party Wave?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I just got the Party Wave, so I haven't rode it yet. Their flex is pretty similar, but the camber on the slightly softer Party Wave has more snap and rebound even when hand flexing. The Party Wave has more sidecut depth but is slightly wider at the nose contact point. I'm stoked to see what the differences feel like on the snow. Really curious about that 3bt.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice boards, interested whether there is much overlap between the Slush Slasher and Party Wave. the Party Wave is a board I'd love to try, in fact 3BT in general is something I'd like to experience. The Amplid boards look so nice, that Penta just looks like a workout.

Edit* just saw @zc1


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's gonna be a ton of overlap between the two, but they both fit my riding style so well that I hope the differences shine.


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Probably not the most "rad" setup, but I'm super stoked for next season. Just got a brand new 2019 model Process (159) straight from Burton slightly under 300 USD, and a set of Custom EST bindings for 150 USD. Never tried EST before, I'm curious how different it will feel.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jickx09 said:


> Probably not the most "rad" setup, but I'm super stoked for next season. Just got a brand new 2019 model Process (159) straight from Burton slightly under 300 USD, and a set of Custom EST bindings for 150 USD. Never tried EST before, I'm curious how different it will feel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 153931


Nice, enjoy the new ride 👍


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Rome Agent 158w with Stratas
Warpig 154 with Forces

Basically just all mountain / park and party boarding / pow.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Picked up the Surfari today, not looking to add anymore

K2 Party Platter 147 | Ride LTD
Signal Yup 157 | Burton Genesis EST
Amplid Surfari 157 | K2 Lien AT


----------



## Lincbiscuit (May 18, 2020)

Gnu Headspace 
Never Summer Peacemaker
Never Summer 25
Never Summer Proto 2 
Capita Asymulator
Capita Kazu Pro
Spring Break Slush Slasher
United Shapes Orbit
Jones Flagship
Jones Ultra Mtn Twin
Niche Maelstrom


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

End of season sales were too good for me not to update my 13-14 years old boards and things got complicated with boots and bindings...
I’m sitting on these 3 unused boards for next season (all 2019-2020 versions):
Salomon Assassin 158W with K2 Formulas
Salomon Huck Knife 155W with either another pair of Formulas or Cartels (to determine)
Gnu Headspace 155 with Cartels

I’m on the east coast on a very small hill. It’s all about freestyle.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> I’m on the east coast on a very small hill. It’s all about freestyle.


Yes Optimistic/the Y would fit that scenario for sure. They want to make so many tight turns that even a small hill is sufficient.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Picked up the Surfari today, not looking to add anymore
> 
> K2 Party Platter 147 | Ride LTD
> Signal Yup 157 | Burton Genesis EST
> ...


That is a sick quiver


----------



## SennaBlast (Mar 2, 2020)

Quiver finally complete (enough, still need more).

Gnu Billy Goat 162
NS Legacy 159 (2009)
Sims dealers choice 155w ($200 lol)
Nitro Drop 154 (hers)
NS Shade 141 (hers)










Plus old ass flows and janky world industries boots that are prob half a size too large.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Capita Asymulator 152/ Cartel
Jones Mind Expander 154/ Genesis
Lib Tech Orca 153/ Malavita
Jones Storm Chaser 147/ Mission


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AC93 said:


> View attachment 154205
> 
> 
> Capita Asymulator 152/ Cartel
> ...


What’s going on with the graphics on the storm chaser?


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> What’s going on with the graphics on the storm chaser?


I think its just the sun reflecting off the topsheet of the board, on the picture.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AC93 said:


> I think its just the sun reflecting off the topsheet of the board, on the picture.


makes sense! on what types of days do you use each one? fair amt of overlap so just curious.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

haha yeah your right. there is a big overlap. I like trying different types of pow boards. 
The storm chaser is for trees and pow, the orca works great as a freeride pow board and landing big drops. the mind expander is a fun loose pow board, but works well for landing drops. unlike the storm chaser, that can be a bit unstable because of the swallowtail. The Asymulator is my park board.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

AC93 said:


> haha yeah your right. there is a big overlap. I like trying different types of pow boards.
> The storm chaser is for trees and pow, the orca works great as a freeride pow board and landing big drops. the mind expander is a fun loose pow board, but works well for landing drops. unlike the storm chaser, that can be a bit unstable because of the swallowtail. The Asymulator is my park board.


It's totally cool with overlap if you're a geek 

I may not feel like I absolutely need more pow boards, but I definitely need more piste boards


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, its really fun trying different boards. 
My buddy recently purchased the Burton Fish 3D, the shape of that board looks so good.
Hope i get a chance to try it out on a deep day. next season


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Living in Utah I can totally rationalize that type of quiver. Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got three powder boards in a four board quiver too!


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I've got three powder boards in a four board quiver too!


Nice, what are those 4 boards. That you have in your quiver? 
Edit: just went back a few pages on the thread, saw your quiver. 
Very nice quiver btw.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AC93 said:


> View attachment 154205
> 
> 
> Capita Asymulator 152/ Cartel
> ...


how is the storm chaser for carving on groomers? looks a lot like korua dart


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> how is the storm chaser for carving on groomers? looks a lot like korua dart


It carves well on groomers. But personally, i find it better and more fun to carve groomers with the orca.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AC93 said:


> It carves well on groomers. But personally, i find it better and more fun to carve groomers with the orca.


I love the first year orca graphic


----------



## Liam - Anti Ordinary (Jun 16, 2020)

neni said:


> Bought this season, but got delivered only few days before the lockdown i.e. have not yet ridden it... I'll count that as 20/21 deck.


I love a smooth and blank black board!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

My 20/21 Setup.


















The rest.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

snowman55 said:


> My 20/21 Setup.
> 
> View attachment 154297
> 
> ...


How does the Darwin compare to the Rome MT?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

smellysell said:


> How does the Darwin compare to the Rome MT?


I haven't ridden the MT yet. I was going to ride it at Banff but my trip got cancelled due to Covid. I will let you know if we have a season next year.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

When somebody posts up a load of new or lightly used ding-free boards I wonder what I'm doing wrong.

Or am I just not earning enough?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

snowman55 said:


> I haven't ridden the MT yet. I was going to ride it at Banff but my trip got cancelled due to Covid. I will let you know if we have a season next year.


Cool, my Darwin is my favorite board I've owned, though I haven't owned many compared to most of you.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

snowman55 said:


> My 20/21 Setup.
> 
> View attachment 154297
> 
> ...


Is that a nidecker area?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Is that a nidecker area?


Yes. Nidecker markets it as their softer carving deck. It's one of the stiffest deck I own. LOL.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

snowman55 said:


> My 20/21 Setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the grey deck?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

snowman55 said:


> Yes. Nidecker markets it as their softer carving deck. It's one of the stiffest deck I own. LOL.


Nice, I have the Nidecker Tracer and like it a lot.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Arrived this morning!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

motleybeast said:


> Arrived this morning!
> View attachment 154302
> View attachment 154302


purrrrty! what is it?


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

20/21 Ravine. I wanted to get one last year but I messed around too much and missed out. Thought this year, I'd just pre-order it...

Apologies for the double picture, did that post on my phone.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

motleybeast said:


> 20/21 Ravine. I wanted to get one last year but I messed around too much and missed out. Thought this year, I'd just pre-order it...
> 
> Apologies for the double picture, did that post on my phone.


Is the Ravine the closest replacement for the Blur?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Is the Ravine the closest replacement for the Blur?


Speed Freak is the closest replacement for the Blur.

That new reshaped Ravine looks really cool. Would love to get one as a playful daily.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> whats the grey deck?


Flow Darwin .


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

motleybeast said:


> Arrived this morning!
> View attachment 154302
> View attachment 154302


Looks like they changed the tail shape from previous years. The graphic look much better than my 2020 Ravine.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, this year is definitely a different shape, and I think the graphic for this year is better than last years (graphics aren't a deal breaker for me though). Just looking forward to getting on it in about a months time!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Great looking board 👌


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Newest addition, Powfinder Morris Signature 157 
157 Morris Signature

Looks and feels great, now only waiting for snow...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

kieloa said:


> View attachment 154303
> 
> View attachment 154304
> 
> ...


i'm very interested to hear your review on this deck...almost bought one a year ago.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Nice boards, interested whether there is much overlap between the Slush Slasher and Party Wave. the Party Wave is a board I'd love to try, in fact 3BT in general is something I'd like to experience. The Amplid boards look so nice, that Penta just looks like a workout.
> 
> Edit* just saw @zc1


Penta is not as tough to ride as I've read/heard. It's very similar to the Surfari on piste.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Burton 161 3D FISH (30% off ) and a set of Burton Malavita leather (50% off)


----------



## Dman2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Decided to really get back to snowboarding again this season after a few with only a couple of weekends. 

This shitty virus got me hating being inside so started skateboarding during summer again (20 yrs off), will be climbing fall(it was either that or dancing with the gf) and snowboarding winter(can't wait). 
Nice to be mid 30s and have bruises like a kid again, highly recommended. Oh that's my life's story.

Anyway 

Anon M3
Malavita Re:flex
Burton custom 162W
(190, 92 kg, size 13 so will be interesting to see how it carries me, just too cheap not to buy)


Got that board in order to get that middle road board and decide if I wanna go more playful or not for the additional one.
Think I'm almost even more excited about the bindings.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

H


Lincbiscuit said:


> Gnu Headspace
> Never Summer Peacemaker
> Never Summer 25
> Never Summer Proto 2
> ...


How's the niche maelstrom? I'm curious about the board the more I read about it but worried about the stiffness and binding overhang. I like to freeride cliffs/chutes/drops.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Picked up a minty 2008/2009 Burton fish ltd 160 (with stainless steel edges)
With Malavitas For $100 bucks a few months ago.

Owned & loved fish before, but this one has S camber.
So should float even better.

Owned a Lib-Tech Lanina before with libs version of s camber, it was nothing special though.
So hopefully I like Burtons version more?
Don't think the lib had any taper though?

Picked up a slightly used pair of slx's. still have a pair of slx's somewhere in the states I need to get shipped up here & a pair of Vans Pat Moore whatever model those are in whistler I need to grab

Started working for a guy I used to sell gear to all the time off craigslist.
He said i better not miss any days @ work cause he's buying seasons passes to whistler for perfect attendance.
So far haven't missed a day.
Not sure if that'll come to fruition, but if it doesn't, every single day it snows over a foot, my imaginary dog will have eaten my homework.


TT


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

timmytard said:


> Picked up a minty 2008/2009 Burton fish ltd 160 (with stainless steel edges)
> With Malavitas For $100 bucks a few months ago.
> 
> Owned & loved fish before, but this one has S camber.
> ...


Pics


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> Pics


I just sold my clean ‘08 Fish 160 to a friends brother for $150 (deck only) and literally just mounted my 2020 Malavita Leathers to my 2020 3D FISH 161


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jkb818 said:


> Pics


Not bad for a hundred bucks me thinks.
Supposed to pick up a brand new pair of insanos either tonight or tomorrow, for another hundy.
Probably gonna have to sell the RIDE 92's & a few pairs of my other boots.

I have some sweet boots in 9-9.5 if anyone's lookin'?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I just sold my clean ‘08 Fish 160 to a friends brother for $150 (deck only) and literally just mounted my 2020 Malavita Leathers to my 2020 3D FISH 161


Did it have the stainless steel edges?


TT


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

My newest family members:
Capita Slush Slasher 151 and Burton X Base Reflex (nah, not gonna mount them on this)


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Bought the board with my performer discount and the cartels during their sale. This is my first channel/est setup. Looking forward to using it!


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Just picked this up tonight and I'll be riding it all day tomorrow. Let's see if the hype is real.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JDA said:


> Just picked this up tonight and I'll be riding it all day tomorrow. Let's see if the hype is real.


Where are you riding? Enjoy man, so jealous


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> Where are you riding? Enjoy man, so jealous


I've got 2 days at Perisher and then 4 more the following weekend.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Burton 161 3D FISH (30% off ) and a set of Burton Malavita leather (50% off)


Interested in the advantage of leather? Or just cool looking?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

JDA said:


> Just picked this up tonight and I'll be riding it all day tomorrow. Let's see if the hype is real.


Niiiiice! Looking forward to hearing your review.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I rode the Dart all morning at 55cm +21 -6
Heading back out now after lunch with 53.5cm +27 +15
First time riding double positive, wish me luck!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

JDA said:


> I rode the Dart all morning at 55cm +21 -6
> Heading back out now after lunch with 53.5cm +27 +15
> First time riding double positive, wish me luck!


Annnnnnddddddddd?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> Annnnnnddddddddd?


I'm not sure what to say at this stage, I feel like I have to put more time into riding it to really learn how to get the best from it. Some boards I love after one run (Archetype, Outerspace Living) and some become my favourites with time (Simple Pleasures).

I enjoyed riding it a lot more with the double positive stance, first time ever riding like that on any board and after about 3 - 4 laps it just felt right for this style of board, I need to try it on my Simple Pleasures next.

First impressions, pretty stiff board, not crazy stiff but the 7/10 they rate it is pretty accurate. It likes going fast, faster the better really, you can easily skid turns at low speed and its not catchy but for carving the more speed the better.

I think it would be amazing in powder.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

JDA said:


> I'm not sure what to say at this stage, I feel like I have to put more time into riding it to really learn how to get the best from it. Some boards I love after one run (Archetype, Outerspace Living) and some become my favourites with time (Simple Pleasures).
> 
> I enjoyed riding it a lot more with the double positive stance, first time ever riding like that on any board and after about 3 - 4 laps it just felt right for this style of board, I need to try it on my Simple Pleasures next.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right compared to other reviews. It seems the kind of board you grow into vs just hop on and instantly master.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

JDA said:


> I'm not sure what to say at this stage, I feel like I have to put more time into riding it to really learn how to get the best from it. Some boards I love after one run (Archetype, Outerspace Living) and some become my favourites with time (Simple Pleasures).
> 
> I enjoyed riding it a lot more with the double positive stance, first time ever riding like that on any board and after about 3 - 4 laps it just felt right for this style of board, I need to try it on my Simple Pleasures next.
> 
> ...


Try to focus on this tighter sidecut in the nose if you ride tomorrow, personally I really feel it when riding CR 59 vs Archetype 160W. To me the Korua is very turny if I keep a little more weight on the front foot, without it ‚catching’/folding the nose because it’s quite stiff and rockered.
You went pretty extreme with the +15 backfoot on your first double forward stance day.
Looking forward to reading your comparison to the SP when you put more days on the Dart on similar stance settings 👍


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah I imagine the chance in stance alone must’ve been pretty shocking! I’m torn between 152 and 156 Dart still. I weigh 140lbs without gear. My local resort has a fair amount of glades that I spend a lot of my time in. So I’m tempted to go 152 for quicker turns...my main purpose for this board will be a pos day slayer and high speed groomer ripper. Gonna use Endeavor Archetype for cruising and less deep pow. Maybe adds freestyle board to quiver as well.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

^
Go 156. My buddy 70 kg rode mine CR 159 with no issues (on groomers). You want it for charging groomers, not tight trees.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Try to focus on this tighter sidecut in the nose if you ride tomorrow, personally I really feel it when riding CR 59 vs Archetype 160W. To me the Korua is very turny if I keep a little more weight on the front foot, without it ‚catching’/folding the nose because it’s quite stiff and rockered.
> You went pretty extreme with the +15 backfoot on your first double forward stance day.
> Looking forward to reading your comparison to the SP when you put more days on the Dart on similar stance settings 👍


Totally agree about the front part of the sidecut. If you really tilt the board and put weight on the front foot the start of the turn is aggressive. I guess there's a reason that the Korua guys talk about shifting weight from front to back foot during the turn.

I ride +27/+6 most of the time but I'm thinking about reducing the front foot angle and increasing the back foot angle just slightly. To get more leverage on that wide nose. Maybe +24/+9.



Jkb818 said:


> Yeah I imagine the chance in stance alone must’ve been pretty shocking! I’m torn between 152 and 156 Dart still. I weigh 140lbs without gear. My local resort has a fair amount of glades that I spend a lot of my time in. So I’m tempted to go 152 for quicker turns...my main purpose for this board will be a pos day slayer and high speed groomer ripper. Gonna use Endeavor Archetype for cruising and less deep pow. Maybe adds freestyle board to quiver as well.


The 156 is a lot wider and more tapered...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> ^
> Go 156. My buddy 70 kg rode mine CR 159 with no issues (on groomers). You want it for charging groomers, not tight trees.


Are you saying I want the 156 to make charging groomers more enjoyable but will I still be able to rip trees no problem?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Are you saying I want the 156 to make charging groomers more enjoyable but will I still be able to rip trees no problem?


For trees I’d go 152. TJ is around 70 kg I believe and you see him in the trees on 156 but it’s safer to go 152 imo. Maybe use the Archetype there? And go full groomer open powder with the Dart? As far as I recall you have it in low 50s.
And like Snowdaddy pointed out. It’s a bit problematic with Koruas as they are very inconsistent with the specs so you’d have a more versatile quiver with let’s say a CR 59 and a CR 164 than a CR 59 and a TF 57.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> For trees I’d go 152. TJ is around 70 kg I believe and you see him in the trees on 156 but it’s safer to go 152 imo. Maybe use the Archetype there? And go full groomer open powder with the Dart? As far as I recall you have it in low 50s.


Yeah I have a 154 archetype...so I could use the Dart for those deep days that the archetype is not great for where extra float of 156 will come in handy.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah I imagine the chance in stance alone must’ve been pretty shocking!


I rode my normal stance up until lunchtime and went double positive after that.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I've gone from 21+3 to 18-9, 27+12, 12-12, 27-12, 24, 27+6 and now 24+6, the last one doesn't feel as nice right away, but it's the least tiring at the end of the day and traversing is less painful. They all work. The right stance width seems pretty damn vital to save your knees though.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> I've gone from 21+3 to 18-9, 27+12, 12-12, 27-12, 24, 27+6 and now 24+6, the last one doesn't feel as nice right away, but it's the least tiring at the end of the day and traversing is less painful. They all work. The right stance width seems pretty damn vital to save your knees though.


I’m with you. That’s where I have landed as well.


----------



## micaelaf (Mar 9, 2019)

Burton family tree storyboard & stick shift


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

So far only new addition, gonna try and keep it this way. Moving apartments and realistically 10+ boards in the place is not okay. 

Pretty hyped on this Dancehaul, I've got high hopes for it. Hoping for the versatility of a warpig with a little more carving, pop and freeride stability.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Phedder said:


> View attachment 154469
> 
> 
> So far only new addition, gonna try and keep it this way. Moving apartments and realistically 10+ boards in the place is not okay.
> ...


Damn, a lot of board companies are doing this shape now. What's the specs on this one?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

LightninSVT said:


> Damn, a lot of board companies are doing this shape now. What's the specs on this one?


Reference stance puts you centered on the sidecut, but there's 12mm of taper and the nose has an extra 11cm of length than the tail on the 157. 320/269/308 widths, sidecut is 7.2 I think. Flex feels pretty bang on medium if not just a touch stiffer, but the nose past the contact point softens up a fair bit and the tail has a bit more strength to it, so should be fun to butter around on but still have some support in the backseat if things get hairy. Can't wait to get it on snow! I think I'd really enjoy the 152 as well but was going for maximum versatility, I think this 157 could become my main daily driver on non-icy days.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Cut down the quiver a bit and still a work in progress but..

162 Endeavor Maverick - Freeride / powder / charging
157 Capita Mercury - Daily driver and freestyle all mountain resort board. Got this off season and have yet to ride it.. had to settle for the overpriced graphic Longo Pro model cus all the 157 regulars are sold out ;(
150 K2 party platter (old rocker version) - Low angle deep pow and tree board.. I find this board floats like crazy at my weight even tho its not typically seen as a top tier pow board but its great for slower tree riding and low angle pow.
162 Ride Alter Ego - looking to sell this as the maverick replaced this in my quiver, absolutely sick board but the 250mm waist is a bit sketchy with Vans 10.5s.

I typically keep my quiver to 2 boards since I mostly travel to ride and that's about the limit of what I can get into the bag under weight limits.. Looking to perhaps swap the K2 party platter for something similar but with camber or ditch it all together and get a pure pow board like a storm chaser. Hard covering all the bases with just 3 decks lol.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

After sorting out some quality control issues, I've got a new ride for this season.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Added the Bullet Train to the setup..

First Call 151 - For busy resort days playing around in and out of the piste with the kids.
Slush Slasher 151 - Not sure if I'm going to keep it. Otherwise for busy powder/slush days with the kids.
First Call 162 - Think it may be time to retire this one even if it's a fun board.
Tracer 161 - Accessible all day resort carving.
Pencil plus 164 - Good snow day board. Powder and groomers when going fast.
Bullet Train plus 160 - Probably just the morning groomers or empty piste days.

Obviously, since I'm not traveling alone, I'll have to pick which ones go on trips so maybe it's not just one setup. And I'm thinking that the Slush Slasher and First Call 162 could actually leave my hands this season.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 154752
> 
> 
> Added the Bullet Train to the setup..
> ...


Love how the aesthetics of your boards all compliment each other


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Phedder said:


> View attachment 154469
> 
> 
> So far only new addition, gonna try and keep it this way. Moving apartments and realistically 10+ boards in the place is not okay.
> ...


I didn't realize you were also a figure skater and hockey player with a mad boot fetish.
"Ice, Ice Baby"


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I didn't realize you were also a figure skater and hockey player with a mad boot fetish.
> "Ice, Ice Baby"


Seriously his ice skate quiver is out of control


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I didn't realize you were also a figure skater and hockey player with a mad boot fetish.
> "Ice, Ice Baby"





Jkb818 said:


> Seriously his ice skate quiver is out of control


I'd happily get rid of them all! Trying to keep those things sharp is the bane of my winter existence.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

New additions ready to go.








59 Korua Pencil x Jones Merc
56 Nitro Banker x Burton Genies/GenX/Cartel (mod)


Roster complete for 2020/21 💚








54 United Shapes Orbit | 56 Nitro Banker | 57 Korua T. Finder+ | 59 Korua Pencil


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Resort Quiver:

*Moss Wingswallow 149 *- Change of pace carver, crazy maneuverable, pretty good in pow. Probably selling this one. I'm biased towards boards I can ride in all conditions, and this one is a bit of a specialist.
*United Shapes Orbit 157* - New to me, hopefully the new daily driver. Resort charger and up to maybe a foot of pow.
*Moss Swallow 162 *- Pow board, early morning groomer board before crowds show up. Definite keeper.
*Rome Blur / Anthem 162 *- Former daily driver. Probably selling this. Great board, broke in a little softer than my preference.
*United Shapes Cadet 162 *- Most likely the early season / rock board. It's still in pretty good shape, but the base is getting beat up. I know it floats well and can take a hit. Possibly will sell this instead of the Cadet, TBD.
*Dupraz D1 6' Plus* - Charging carver, big mountain pow board. Definite keeper.
*Binders:*
*NOW Drive*
*Now Pilots*
2 sets of Toolless Kingpins for easy swaps











Backcountry Quiver

*Weston Pow Surfer 157 *- I'm going to try to carry this on my back on short tours... do a few hike
*Weston Backwoods 163 *- Workhorse splitboard.
*Binders:*
*Spark Surge* with Burton ankle straps
*Karakoram Connect-R* - We'll see on these. I picked these up for mixed split / touring trips so I only need to bring one set of bindings. We'll see if they make it into the rotation as either dedicated solid or split bindings.











Per my previous post, I did end up picking up a set of K2 Aspect boots. If those work out, I'll sell my 32 TM2 XLTs.



kimchijajonshim said:


> *Boards, Left to right:*
> 
> 
> Weston Pow Surfer 57
> ...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Resort Quiver:
> 
> *Moss Wingswallow 149 *- Change of pace carver, crazy maneuverable, pretty good in pow. Probably selling this one. I'm biased towards boards I can ride in all conditions, and this one is a bit of a specialist.
> *United Shapes Orbit 157* - New to me, hopefully the new daily driver. Resort charger and up to maybe a foot of pow.
> ...


So sick! Does that pow surfer have an edge? Didn't realize Weston made them. Thinking about adding another pow surfer to the quiver, so always looking for new options.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Please come tell us about riding without bindings! I've been eyeing pow surfers for awhile. I'm thinking about trying to replicate a Grassroots Barracuda in my wood shop.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

No edge on the pow surfer.

I haven’t ridden a pow surfer yet. Came across a good deal in early offseason and pulled the trigger.

Plan is to strap it to my pack on the split board and do some mellow terrain on big avy danger days. But need to figure out some sort of boot solution. Snowboard boots don’t have enough ankle articulation. Will probably carry my Sorels with me and swap.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

kimchijajonshim said:


> *Rome Blur / Anthem 162 *- Former daily driver. Probably selling this. Great board, broke in a little softer than my preference.


If you're interested in a trade for this board I'm going to be getting rid of some of mine. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pow surfer would be a great addition. I have a Burton throwback but not really the same exact thing.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

drblast said:


> If you're interested in a trade for this board I'm going to be getting rid of some of mine. I'll post pics in a bit.


Let me know, but most likely will sell. My main goal is to downsize the quiver a bit. Kids are in the horizon in the next couple years, and this may be the last season for a while I'm able to make use of a full quiver. Heads up that it does have a (repaired) core shot in the base.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> No edge on the pow surfer.
> 
> I haven’t ridden a pow surf yet. Came across a good deal in early offseason And pulled the trigger.
> 
> Plan is to strap it to my pack on the split board and do some mellow terrain on big avy danger days. But need to figure out some sort of boot solution. Snowboard boots don’t have enough ankle articulation and my Sorels are a little bulky to carry in the pack.


I wear an old pair of Nike snowboard boots that are really broken in and pretty soft, and they're fine. Have also worn stiffer boots that worked also, though definitely aren't ideal. Deeluxe and Vans both make boots that are great for it, I'll be getting the Deeluxe ones at some point.

@WigMar, I have a barracuda, it's awesome. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

GDimac said:


> New additions ready to go.
> View attachment 154879
> 
> 59 Korua Pencil x Jones Merc
> ...


Nice boards 

I'm curious why you bought the smaller Pencil when you have the Trannyfinder plus...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

@smellysell, you're a brother from another mother indeed!


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

smellysell said:


> I wear an old pair of Nike snowboard boots that are really broken in and pretty soft, and they're fine. Have also worn stiffer boots that worked also, though definitely aren't ideal. Deeluxe and Vans both make boots that are great for it, I'll be getting the Deeluxe ones at some point.


Yea, unfortunately I prefer stiffer boots for the most part.

I may opt for the Deeluxe and Vans ones at some point if they're stiff enough for me to do some really basic touring in.

Another possibility is trying to find a good price on some K2 Taro Tamais... but I'm not quite sure if those are either stiff enough to tour in or soft enough for pow surfing.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Yea, unfortunately I prefer stiffer boots for the most part.
> 
> I may opt for the Deeluxe and Vans ones at some point if they're stiff enough for me to do some really basic touring in.
> 
> Another possibility is trying to find a good price on some K2 Taro Tamais... but I'm not quite sure if those are either stiff enough to tour in or soft enough for pow surfing.


They're stiff enough for basic touring, that's what the Grassroots guys use with the pow surfer splits.

I've pow surfed in Malamutes, like I said, not ideal, but think you'd be surprised, they're fine. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Nice boards
> 
> I'm curious why you bought the smaller Pencil when you have the Trannyfinder plus...


Thanks. Got the TFinder+ initially cos was really curious to see/feel the performance difference between reg line, and the plus. And the 57 T.Finder+ was the length I preferred the most, compared to the other plus models available.

And I've always liked the Pencil's shape, and the 59 fit my specs preferences much more than the 64, esp with my size 8US boots. I already have the 57 TF+ at 26.9cm ww, so wasn't as keen to have another board at that same ww. 25.6cm-26cm ww is my sweet spot, personally.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

GDimac said:


> Thanks. Got the TFinder+ initially cos was really curious to see/feel the performance difference between reg line, and the plus. And the 57 T.Finder+ was the length I preferred the most, compared to the other plus models available.
> 
> And I've always liked the Pencil's shape, and the 59 fit my specs preferences much more than the 64, esp with my size 8US boots. I already have the 57 TF+ at 26.9cm ww, so wasn't as keen to have another board at that same ww. 25.6cm-26cm ww is my sweet spot, personally.


How much u weigh?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> How much u weigh?


~165lbs


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Had such a good time demo-ing the Bataleon boss this southern season that I ended up picking it up as my daily driver. Found a Party Wave + on sale so have picked that up as well just to give it a go (fingers crossed over in Japan).

I really like how these weird graphic themes look in real life with the matte blacks and wooden grain.

Other boards I rode or demoed this season were - ride warpig, bataleon evil twin, nitro team, endeavor pioneer, and rome agent & national. All good boards for their own use cases.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jc20 said:


> Had such a good time demo-ing the Bataleon boss this southern season that I ended up picking it up as my daily driver. Found a Party Wave + on sale so have picked that up as well just to give it a go (fingers crossed over in Japan).
> 
> I really like how these weird graphic themes look in real life with the matte blacks and wooden grain.
> 
> ...


How did you find the National? I rode it for 5 days or so in Japan this year and didn't mind it but it didn't jump out at me.


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> How did you find the National? I rode it for 5 days or so in Japan this year and didn't mind it but it didn't jump out at me.


Solid board, I was riding the wide so it was very versatile. A bit aggressive for me in the park but a solid quiver of one that didn't seem to excel at anything but was solid at everything.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jc20 said:


> Had such a good time demo-ing the Bataleon boss this southern season that I ended up picking it up as my daily driver. Found a Party Wave + on sale so have picked that up as well just to give it a go (fingers crossed over in Japan).
> 
> I really like how these weird graphic themes look in real life with the matte blacks and wooden grain.
> 
> ...


How did you find the 2021 boss to the evil twin? Much stiffer? Anything else?

I have a 2020 ET and want the 21 boss


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

easyrider16 said:


> New board came in today, Arbor Crosscut camber 162. Fills my quiver for freeride/hard and fast days. Other boards in the quiver are Jones Mind Expander 158 for powder days and Jones Mountain Twin 157 for daily driver/tight NE trees.
> 
> Really hyped for snow.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice one!


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

ek9max said:


> How did you find the 2021 boss to the evil twin? Much stiffer? Anything else?
> 
> I have a 2020 ET and want the 21 boss


Nice! Yeah a bit stiffer and a bit damper, definitely noticed a difference in my legs at the end of the day. 2021 boss has this air ride tech, not sure if it does much but I did feel zero leg fatigue after a days riding.

You lose a bit of playfulness obviously but it's better for charging around and riding through chunder. I don't think it's as stiff as the Goliath was though so still good fun. Not as easy to pop or press.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jc20 said:


> Nice! Yeah a bit stiffer and a bit damper, definitely noticed a difference in my legs at the end of the day. 2021 boss has this air ride tech, not sure if it does much but I did feel zero leg fatigue after a days riding.
> 
> You lose a big of playfulness obviously but it's better for charging around and riding through chunder. I don't think it's as stiff as the Goliath was though so stiff fun. Not as easy to pop or press.


Hmmmm. I Wonder if I should stick with the ET...


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah I wouldn't buy it just because it's supposed to be better or anything, it's a different ride. If I was jibbing more or riding park a lot I'd go with the ET. Mostly I'm just riding around the mountain though so the boss is perfect.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

freshy said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I won't be buying a pass or any new gear. I'll be lucky if my house ain't foreclosed by then.


Damn dude.
If you’re on east coast I’ll buy you a lift ticket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> Damn dude.
> If you’re on east coast I’ll buy you a lift ticket!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL it's all good man. Honestly when the lockdowns were starting I thought it was game over.
I'm in the west and got a pass to Silverstar...which is one of my most hated mountains, but I'll get to shred with my family so that will be rad.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Resort Quiver:
> 
> *Moss Wingswallow 149 *- Change of pace carver, crazy maneuverable, pretty good in pow. Probably selling this one. I'm biased towards boards I can ride in all conditions, and this one is a bit of a specialist.
> *United Shapes Orbit 157* - New to me, hopefully the new daily driver. Resort charger and up to maybe a foot of pow.
> ...


I picked up the connect-R's on the same line of thinking! Will be riding then this season so I'd love to hear your thoughts on it and compare with my experience. I haven't found (m)any reviews of them. I'm thinking they'll be as responsive as Now's but I think their chassis flex will be different.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

If I may just slide on in here...
I’ve been lurking on this site for the past year and a half, learning as much as I can from all you fine folks here, educating myself as much as possible, so I haven’t posted much simply because I didn’t have anything of value to add to a conversation. 
BUT now I wanted to join the stoke, since I have no snowboarding friends and I’m hella STOKED about my new setup for this coming season. 
This is my 2020 Niche Nightshade 145 cm with 2021 Union Juliet bindings.

Side note: any other Midwest riders out here?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

khaleesi said:


> If I may just slide on in here...
> I’ve been lurking on this site for the past year and a half, learning as much as I can from all you fine folks here, educating myself as much as possible, so I haven’t posted much simply because I didn’t have anything of value to add to a conversation.
> BUT now I wanted to join the stoke, since I have no snowboarding friends and I’m hella STOKED about my new setup for this coming season.
> This is my 2020 Niche Nightshade 145 cm with 2021 Union Juliet bindings.
> ...


Beautiful board. One of these days a niche will be in my quiver.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Beautiful board. One of these days a niche will be in my quiver.


Thank you, I’m not gonna lie, I fell in love with their boards on appearance first (shame on me) but the specs on the Nightshade were what I was looking for, so I went with it. It’s all mountain, camber dominant hybrid, medium flex, twin shape, which is what I was looking for. She’s a babe, can’t wait to ride the f*** outta her


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

khaleesi said:


> If I may just slide on in here...
> I’ve been lurking on this site for the past year and a half, learning as much as I can from all you fine folks here, educating myself as much as possible, so I haven’t posted much simply because I didn’t have anything of value to add to a conversation.
> BUT now I wanted to join the stoke, since I have no snowboarding friends and I’m hella STOKED about my new setup for this coming season.
> This is my 2020 Niche Nightshade 145 cm with 2021 Union Juliet bindings.
> ...


Those of us who have no snowboarding friends _do _have compensations. Like being able to set our pace and choose our runs, and go for lunch when we want.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Those of us who have no snowboarding friends _do _have compensations. Like being able to set our pace and choose our runs, and go for lunch when we want.


You are absolutely right, I’m totally fine with riding alone a vast majority of the time. In fact, I’d prefer it most times. The problem is when I’m not on the snow and I wanna geek about snowboarding (which I always want to do) there isn’t a person in sight who even knows what I’m talking about or cares lmao. Don’t get me wrong, all my friends (and really, anyone who has stood too close to me for too long) has seen my pictures of my board lmao. But not having any snowboarding friends means not sharing that stoke for it in real life, people are just like “wow it’s that crazy girl talking about the snow again”


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I ride quite a bit by myself and love it for the most part. Only problem is having to be a little more careful/thoughtful about where I'm going. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Interesting discussion -- riding alone. 

These days and for the foreseeable future, I think the only peeps I'm going to be riding with consistently, are my dad and my sister (both skiers) -- this does not include locals that I'll get to know and take laps here and there with, next season (should've happened this season, but this season never really happened down here). 

Had a small crew that I rode with in 2018 every single time I went to the snow, we even went to Japan last year, then back in Aus for some of last season. Things came to a head, and I just snapped at the very end of last season and booked a couple of 3 day trips up at Buller, by myself. 

FARRRRRRK that was eye opening. Maybe I was simply "in the wrong room" with those guys, but gosh darnit it was nice to finally be able to snowboard _without so much fcking drama all the time_!!!!! I found myself feeling sorry for myself, at how for the last two seasons, I'd allowed such toxicity to violate my riding, simply by thinking that we were a "crew", and only ever riding with those guys. 

I find a certain.... contentment, riding alone these days. I'm never gonna be the pro I wanted to be when I was 16, I'm now more prone to injury, so I just take my time, enjoy it, focus on technique and style, and if I have a mere 15x high value runs in a day (where I've slowed things down and I'm on point, as far as style/technique), then to me, that's a damn good day on the hill, even if it was just by myself / with my old man.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Though it's fun riding with other snowboarders, I don't see a problem with riding with skiers... Whining about skiers is just silly. 

I've gone riding with snowboarders once. At the end of the day the main reason I had fun with them was because they were nice people, not because they had snowboards... even if it was a lot of fun sharing the stoke for the board.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Since i'm usually sneaking out for a few hours on weekdays i typically ride solo. Then on weekends i take my kids. This season i have my nephew living near me and he's as obsessed with snowboarding as I am so i'll have him to ride with which will be nice. Especially for going out of bounds or riding trees which i like to do.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Attitude > Ability or what's attached to your feet for me. I'll happily do slower laps with beginner friends just buttering and messing around on sidehits, as long as they're as stoked to be up there as I am. One of my favourite riding buds is a skier, permanently stoked and just in the best mood it's infectious, happy to send literally anything on the mountain or just cruise and play. Also, they come in handy for traversing to the goods


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Though it's fun riding with other snowboarders, I don't see a problem with riding with skiers... Whining about skiers is just silly.
> 
> I've gone riding with snowboarders once. At the end of the day the main reason I had fun with them was because they were nice people, not because they had snowboards... even if it was a lot of fun sharing the stoke for the board.


Its because of my looks, right?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Its because of my looks, right?


Absolutely... and your fantastically shocking boards


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

I prefer riding alone mostly because it’s what I’m used to. I was introduced to snowboarding by people who just go once or twice a year. I fell madly in love, and the only way I was going to learn how and really ride was to go alone and take lessons, so that’s what I did. I’ve been pretty much riding alone since the beginning, but I will say that the random lift line buddies I’ve done a few laps with are almost always skiers. While it’s always a good time ragging on the skiers, I don’t actually care what equipment anyone rides, like Phedder said, it’s more about who can share the stoke for the snow.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Since i'm usually sneaking out for a few hours on weekdays i typically ride solo. Then on weekends i take my kids. This season i have my nephew living near me and he's as obsessed with snowboarding as I am so i'll have him to ride with which will be nice. Especially for going out of bounds or riding trees which i like to do.


How old are your kids? I’ve got a 4 year old and a 3 year old and I’m really looking forward to when they can come with me. I took my 4 year old out on skis once last season, she had a great time, though it seems like it’ll be years before I’ll be able to handle taking them both by myself


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

khaleesi said:


> How old are your kids? I’ve got a 4 year old and a 3 year old and I’m really looking forward to when they can come with me. I took my 4 year old out on skis once last season, she had a great time, though it seems like it’ll be years before I’ll be able to handle taking them both by myself


I used to just board solo majority of times, now and then a few mates or their kids would tag along which was good, but as they were only first-time boarders, it was more cruising and helping, good company but hard to just take off and do your own thing.

I've been riding mostly with my daughter who is 13 now and she's progressed well to the point where I can just concentrate on my own game and improve my skills. In fact, she's great to ride with because she has no fear now and I find myself just tagging along and meeting her at the bottom at times with her giving me shit for wiping out on a box or jump with a smug look on her face.

It's a great sport to really enjoy with your kids, that and sailing.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

khaleesi said:


> How old are your kids? I’ve got a 4 year old and a 3 year old and I’m really looking forward to when they can come with me. I took my 4 year old out on skis once last season, she had a great time, though it seems like it’ll be years before I’ll be able to handle taking them both by myself


Four and five. The five-year-old is on skis and can pretty much handle himself. My four-year-old wants to commit to snowboarding this season though so he’s going to be needing attention. No way I can go with both of them at the same time yet.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I used to just board solo majority of times, now and then a few mates or their kids would tag along which was good, but as they were only first-time boarders, it was more cruising and helping, good company but hard to just take off and do your own thing.
> 
> I've been riding mostly with my daughter who is 13 now and she's progressed well to the point where I can just concentrate on my own game and improve my skills. In fact, she's great to ride with because she has no fear now and I find myself just tagging along and meeting her at the bottom at times with her giving me shit for wiping out on a box or jump with a smug look on her face.
> 
> It's a great sport to really enjoy with your kids, that and sailing.


I can’t wait to be able to enjoy riding like that with my kids. If I ever do, anyway. I won’t force them to if they don’t want, but I’m hoping that growing up into it will give them enough appreciation to enjoy it together like that one day. 
How old was your daughter when you first took her out?


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Four and five. The five-year-old is on skis and can pretty much handle himself. My four-year-old wants to commit to snowboarding this season though so he’s going to be needing attention. No way I can go with both of them at the same time yet.


This was my 4 year old the first time I took her to ski. No way in HELL could I handle both of them at once


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

khaleesi said:


> I can’t wait to be able to enjoy riding like that with my kids. If I ever do, anyway. I won’t force them to if they don’t want, but I’m hoping that growing up into it will give them enough appreciation to enjoy it together like that one day.
> How old was your daughter when you first took her out?


5 or 6 years old I reckon. Have two daughters and one loves it and the other hates the snow 😂


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Attitude > Ability or what's attached to your feet for me. I'll happily do slower laps with beginner friends just buttering and messing around on sidehits, as long as they're as stoked to be up there as I am. One of my favourite riding buds is a skier, permanently stoked and just in the best mood it's infectious, happy to send literally anything on the mountain or just cruise and play. Also, they come in handy for traversing to the goods


Good call, 2 of my 3 best riding buddies are skiers. Their poles come in real handy!

My 10 yo daughter skis and 13 yo son rides. Never see my son most days we're up there, he's usually with his buddies doing park laps. Daughter just likes lapping the beginner run a few times and then hangs out in the lodge drinking hot cocoa and playing on her tablet usually. I'm fine with this, especially on pow days! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

khaleesi said:


> I can’t wait to be able to enjoy riding like that with my kids. If I ever do, anyway. I won’t force them to if they don’t want, but I’m hoping that growing up into it will give them enough appreciation to enjoy it together like that one day.
> How old was your daughter when you first took her out?


I have two younger sons and a much older one. They have all been on a chairlift by age 4.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

My youngest is like 3 here...


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> My youngest is like 3 here...
> View attachment 155038


This is so adorable. How did he do? My son is 3 and I’ve been wondering whether or not to try to take him out this season


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm too lazy to read everyones texts quivers, but thus far @NT.Thunder and @snowman55 are winning IMO


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

khaleesi said:


> This is so adorable. How did he do? My son is 3 and I’ve been wondering whether or not to try to take him out this season


He loves it...keeps asking when is the snow gonna get here. I think the force is strong with him.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the eye candies. I mean the woods, not the kids.

I'm vigorously selling off my quiver so my contribution here would be a pic of blank air. Not quitting or anything, I'm gonna pounce on the coming tsunami of clearance sales, depending on how slope access goes through the season.

Wishing everyone a fun and safe season.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Prepped & ready any day now.









56 Nitro Banker x frank'd Genies/Cartel
59 Burton Straight Chuter x CartelX (GenX ankle straps)
59 Korua Pencil x Jones Merc


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

GDimac said:


> Prepped & ready any day now.
> View attachment 155691
> 
> 
> ...


That Nitro Banker looks like a really interesting board.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I'm too lazy to read everyones texts quivers, but thus far @NT.Thunder and @snowman55 are winning IMO



Few of the boards I have are due to your reviews (Ravine and MT).


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Ended up grabbing a skeleton key with some cartel X's to pair with the Custom. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet but looking forward to trying something directional (have always ridden twins).


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Niche Pyre 155
Rossi XV 159
Nitro Pantera 163
Fullbag Diamond Blade 163


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Niche Pyre 155
> Rossi XV 159
> Nitro Pantera 163
> Fullbag Diamond Blade 163


Diamond Blades Are Forever?


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

khaleesi said:


> If I may just slide on in here...
> 
> Side note: any other Midwest riders out here?


 Yup. Twin Cities/MN/Western WI.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Niche Pyre 155
> Rossi XV 159
> Nitro Pantera 163
> Fullbag Diamond Blade 163


Just realized you ride goofy too. 
Now we definitely need to get together and try each other's boards out!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm late to the party but got myself finally dialed in. Got the boards this season with a few days on each but ready for next season to rock out!

Going to picture my Rome Quiver most days it's going to be one or two of these. I've fallen in love with Step On bindings and have a set for each... The black ones pictured here are going on the the Blur, a pair with white base plate black high back are going on the National, a set that's black and white with teal accents is going to the Stale Fish.








Blur 159, National 156, Stale Fish 153

Several other boards have joined my rotation. 158 Burton Custom as a rock board, another fresh 158 custom, 158 Skeleton Key, 159 Process (you know I never enjoyed riding this one. Probably be better for a park rider 2016 model with snakes. Will likely sell) and Endeavor Alpha 158.

New Additions I got at end of season is a Burton Throwback Chill edition for sled hill fun and Burton Backseat Driver to experience some Pow Surfing ordered this morning since it finally came in stock!


----------



## Bart Mikos (6 d ago)

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 153502
> 
> 
> First Call 151, Slush Slasher 151, First Call 162, Tracer 161, Pencil plus 164. With Burton Genesis X and Flux XF to swap around.
> ...


Hi man, do u still have slush slasher and maybe want to sell it?
cheers


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Bart Mikos said:


> Hi man, do u still have slush slasher and maybe want to sell it?
> cheers


Sorry, I sold it.


----------

